# Do we have support for Intel SGX in FreeBSD?



## Anupam (Nov 21, 2017)

I tried searching in our forum search before putting up this question.

Do we have support for Intel Software Guard Extensions (Intel SGX) in FreeBSD?

If any work is happening in this regards, can someone please share a link or some more information?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 21, 2017)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_SGX


----------

